# Font "clickscope" gesucht



## axe van ecks (18. März 2002)

Hi,

ich wills kurz machen,..

ich such die font "clickscope". Da die Jungs von pixelart(s).nu offline sind bräuchte ich jemanden der sie mir vielleicht schicken könnte oder nen link geben könnte.

P.S.: Google spuckt auch nichts brauchbares aus...


----------



## Christoph (18. März 2002)

hier ein Tip


----------



## axe van ecks (18. März 2002)

Nö, war ich schon

aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Scopeeye (18. März 2002)

*Sorry*

Sorry Shiver 
aber ich muss das hier mal fragen.

@ Axe van Ecks Und Zwar wüsste ich gern wie du das bild gemacht hast.
Also das unter deinem Nickname.
Vielleicht kannst du mir mal einene Link zu der Pae geben wo es ein Tut gibt oder ein zwergenTut schreiben *g*
BÜDDE

K ich weis das is schon wieder Offtopic aber bitte erlaubt mir die Frage, denn ich bin ziehmlicher N00B0R !
Ich habe zwar ein Tutorial zu einem netten Effekt geschrieben, welches jedoch noch nicht gepostet ist *hmpf* .

Greetz @ all euer Scopy


----------



## Mythos007 (18. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz aXe vAn EcKs,

kannst du vielleicht mal ein Schriftbild posten ? Danke !

@ Scopeeye - für solche Fragen ist die pm besser geeignet
oder ? 

Bis dann dann Jungs


----------



## axe van ecks (18. März 2002)

@ Scopeeye 
nö ich wüsste da jetzt kein spezielles Tutorial... mal sehen vielleicht schick ich mal ein zwergenTutorial

@ Mythos007

hab ich angehängt.....


----------



## AvS (18. März 2002)

Schon mal HIER geschaut ?


----------



## Scopeeye (18. März 2002)

@ mythos: Is schon klar aber ich wollte das kurz und schmerzlos eben hierein posten, da ich aber auch nicht weiter nachgedacht habe *schähm*

Ich hoffe das ich bald die Zeit habe gute Fortschritte in PS zu machen, denn ich muss auch ein paar Pages designen.
Ich weiss das ich im mom sehr weit oftopic rutsche aber ich bitte um verzeiehung !

Bitte erlaubt mir noch diesen eine ausrutscher in dem thread: Kann mir einer ne gute Page mit guten tuts zum Thema Webdesign geben ????
Bitte keine Foruminternen Links Posten, denn darum bemühe ich mich sofort.

Thx im Voraus und Greetz euer Scopy


----------



## Psyclic (19. März 2002)

man man man ... manche lernens einfach nicht


----------



## axe van ecks (19. März 2002)

@ AvS ja....

erm....@ all mal ich kenn die meist bekannten Font Sites..... da war ich schon deswegen hab ich ja geposted....

wenn sie jmd hat soll er sie mir halt schicken....


----------



## shiver (19. März 2002)

> @ mythos: Is schon klar aber ich wollte das kurz und schmerzlos eben hierein posten, da ich aber auch nicht weiter nachgedacht habe *schähm*
> 
> Bitte erlaubt mir noch diesen eine ausrutscher in dem thread: Kann mir einer ne gute Page mit guten tuts zum Thema Webdesign geben ????
> Bitte keine Foruminternen Links Posten, denn darum bemühe ich mich sofort.



für die blinden unter uns noch mal gaaaaanz gross, so zum mitschreiben praktisch..

<h1>SUCHFUNKTION</h1>







 <--- ui!!!


----------



## subzero (19. März 2002)

http://pyros.pixelmassaker.net/contact.htm
hier diese herrn der schöpfung haben ein wallpaper gemact..mit dieser font..büdde schön..
schreib den menschen mal..


----------



## axe van ecks (19. März 2002)

Ja eben bei seiner Seite hab ichs gesehen..... übrigends 

1. sein mail-script scheint nicht zu funzen.
2. ich hab ihm einen guestbook eintrag hinterlassen.

aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Mythos007 (20. März 2002)

Chellaz aXe vAn EcKs,

das was du suchst findest du hier im Anhang 

Viel Spaß damit und bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## axe van ecks (20. März 2002)

ok vielen thx


----------

